# Collateral Damage



## Firemajic (Oct 14, 2011)

deleted by firemajic


----------



## feralpen (Oct 14, 2011)

There are relationships so special that a loss is very hard to heal. All the rhetoric in the world is just not enough. Allow yourself to grieve. Go to your brothers grave or some quiet place of solitude. Cry, scream, curse ... whatever emotion escapes you, but get it out. Do this as often as you NEED to. Imbibing in the addiction that took him away will not bring his touch back to you. It will only end badly. For me, the writing about grief seems to help sometimes, I hope that you will get some comfort from it as well.

fp


----------



## Prof (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh, how well I know this feeling.  I have alcoholics  on both sides of my family,two grandparents,a cousin, an aunt, and an uncle. Your poem resonates with me.  It is ragged around the edges but I think it works and it is powerful.,  Even knowing all I do about alcohol and genetics I still hear its call.  I have Parkinson's  and alcohol makes the tremors go away.  Some days it would be so easy to just - - -I'm getting too personal.  This is more a first reaction to your poem than critique, but it's all I have right now.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 14, 2011)

so sorry to hear about your brother Firemajic...lovely and well scripted poem that speaks volume about loss.:-(
I hope all is well on your side


----------



## Nellie (Oct 14, 2011)

Firemajic,

A very moving, well written, heart-wrenching poem, that speaks highly of your brother and the truth about what alcohol does to a person, once addicted. Thank-you for sharing about such a difficult time. I hope you've allowed yourself plenty of time to grieve.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 15, 2011)

deleted by firemajic


----------

